# What's the best holster for a fat guy



## Robertkernahan729 (Sep 17, 2009)

What's the best holster for a large person for there ccw


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I use a Andrews IWB and a 1911 Commander. :smt1099http://www.andrewsleather.com/


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Hard question. Fat doesn't come into play as much as the standard questions.
What Gun?
Where do you want to wear it? Belt, IWB (front of body, hip small of back) shoulder, ankle, pocket, off body?
There are two kinds of "fat" firm or fluffy (I am fluffy)

If you are new to this, one of the best balances of comfort, concealability, and access are holsters similar to the one Baldy recommended. IWB in the 3-5 o'clock position. I am a fan of the Galco Royal Guard and the new N3.

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPT3.asp?ProductID=883&CatalogID=7
http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPT3.asp?ProductID=3796&CatalogID=7 (yes that is Mikes butt)


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

Pocket hoster IMO.


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

And how much do you weigh?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> Hard question. Fat doesn't come into play as much as the standard questions.
> What Gun?
> Where do you want to wear it? Belt, IWB (front of body, hip small of back) shoulder, ankle, pocket, off body?
> There are two kinds of "fat" firm or fluffy (I am fluffy)
> ...


Do you lose much rotational stability on drawing with the single belt loop of the N3?

My Summer Comfort (Galco) has performed quite well for my M&P's. I am not exactly small at 6' 2" and 260#.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

The holster stays put pretty well during the draw. The loop works much better that the old J hook. Of course the J hook allowed easy on/off. 
It is a great holster and has replaced my Royal Guard. I like the steep cant.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> The holster stays put pretty well during the draw. The loop works much better that the old J hook. Of course the J hook allowed easy on/off.
> It is a great holster and has replaced my Royal Guard. I like the steep cant.


Bill,

I like the looks of the N3 a lot. It appears to have the same cant as the Summer Comfort but provides leather between the sights and skin. I traded for an M&P45 a few weeks back which is a little longer than my 40 so sticks out the bottom and I plan on changing the rear sight to one that is a bit sharper edged than the original. My Grandson will be able to get a CWP before long and will be able to use my old holster with his M&P9 so why not switch.

I need something to hold it in place also and have been looking at your CLB5 belt. I have been using a Wilderness Instructors belt because of their near infinite adjustability. Having quit smoking 4 years back my waist size has been a bit unstable. I was 38" for 45 years. The good old days. I have given up on returning to my svelt 210 pounds and 38" of 2005 but believe I will remain stable for a spell. I at least hope so. I want to go back to a standard belt for a while but am not confident enough in size stability to go for your best ones. I'm a cheap skate also.

I have learned over the past four years that suspenders are a fat fellahs friend so use Pierce suspenders along with a belt.

Do you think a CLB5 would carry my M&P 45 adequately if assisted by Pierce Suspenders? If not please suggest.

Thanks a bunch.

TOF

tumbleweed


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

The CLB5 is a pants belt and not a gun belt. While you are not requiring that it hold the weight of the belt, you are asking that it pull the gun into the body. Considering how much you carry, you will in all probability attempt to use it with a belt holster on occasion. I do not think it is a good choice.

Instructor belts are a great idea. If you want a more traditional belt, go with the CB2. It will cost more, but your overall satisfaction will be better.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> The CLB5 is a pants belt and not a gun belt. While you are not requiring that it hold the weight of the belt, you are asking that it pull the gun into the body. Considering how much you carry, you will in all probability attempt to use it with a belt holster on occasion. I do not think it is a good choice.
> 
> Instructor belts are a great idea. If you want a more traditional belt, go with the CB2. It will cost more, but your overall satisfaction will be better.


Thanks,

That is what I needed to know.

tumbleweed


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

I like a shoulder holster for me, it works well with my fatness...... :smt082


----------

